# Caught a 25lb Chinook last night. Woo Hoo!!!!



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I went out to the Fraser River after work yesterday. I wasn't expecting to catch a spring but sure enough I got one on. I lost one last week so this time I was going to make sure I landed it. Its been awhile since Ive caught a big fish in the river. Ive been doing more lake fishing than river fishing these days but catching a small monster makes me want to keep going back. I was pretty happy once I landed it. My freezer is now full of fish. I caught 2 Sockeye's as well. Great day at the river when you catch your limit. I think ill be back there again tomorrow morning


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Time to fill my freezer then:bigsmile:

Nice fish.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

nice catch


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

When you heading up there tomorrow Charles?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't bb-ing nor bar-fishing. So I don't think I will be seeing you in sock area. I am just trying out some area for early spring and late red in the morning. Then will be doing some trout fishing afterward. Wanna join me


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

where did you catch the Spring, on what?

Tight lines<G>


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

charles said:


> I don't bb-ing nor bar-fishing. So I don't think I will be seeing you in sock area. I am just trying out some area for early spring and late red in the morning. Then will be doing some trout fishing afterward. Wanna join me


Im heading up early. Probably 4am  Ill be very tired by the time I leave. Otherwise I might take you up on the trout offer. Where you going for trout?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

mikebike said:


> where did you catch the Spring, on what?
> 
> Tight lines<G>


I caught the spring in Hope, at Hunter Road exit. exit. I caught it on green wool with a green corky just above it. Bottom bouncing


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Im heading up early. Probably 4am  Ill be very tired by the time I leave. Otherwise I might take you up on the trout offer. Where you going for trout?


I hope the sock will bonce back from the commerical open. Then you can limit out early and come join me...


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

What a catch! Impressive. And tasty!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice work! It's huge!


----------

